# 2022 off to a good start



## Stitch147 (Oct 27, 2021)

Having missed out on my usual charity walks for the past 18 months, apart from a couple of virtual ones, I've signed up for my first 2022 event.
I'm taking part in the London Winter Walk, half marathon distance on Saturday 29th January. 
I'm looking forward to getting my walking shoes on again.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2021)

Just signed up to take part in the Christmas virtual North Pole challenge. I've signed up for the 250km distance and have from 13th November until Christmas day to complete.


----------



## Kopiert (Nov 6, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Just signed up to take part in the Christmas virtual North Pole challenge. I've signed up for the 250km distance and have from 13th November until Christmas day to complete.


I apologise for my extreme ignorance, are these events run for diabetes UK, or another group. They sound like great challenges


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 6, 2021)

Kopiert said:


> I apologise for my extreme ignorance, are these events run for diabetes UK, or another group. They sound like great challenges


They're organised by Action Challenge. You can raise money for a charity of your choice if you wanted too.


----------



## Kopiert (Nov 6, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> They're organised by Action Challenge. You can raise money for a charity of your choice if you wanted too.


Thank you - I will go and take a look. I was thinking of he Milion Step Challenge next summer


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 6, 2021)

I always sign up for the million step challenge, but do the 1.7 million step. I enjoy the action challenge events. Especially the Thames Path Challenge.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm 200km in to my 250km challenge. 50km left to do by Christmas day. With work getting busier this should be easy.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 10, 2021)

Smashed it! 14 days until the deadline and I've completed the 250km virtual challenge. 


It's gonna be hectic at work over the next 2 weeks maybe I should have signed up to the 400km distance!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2022)

My medal turned up today for the 250km virtual North Pole challenge that I completed in December. Very nice it is too.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 17, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> My medal turned up today for the 250km virtual North Pole challenge that I completed in December. Very nice it is too.
> View attachment 19755


WOW well done, what a good memento of the achievement


----------



## Kopiert (Jan 17, 2022)

Either you have very small hands or that is a very big medal. 

Well deserved and well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kopiert said:


> Either you have very small hands or that is a very big medal.
> 
> Well deserved and well done.


It's a big medal!


----------

